# bike onlineshop



## actiontommy (8. September 2009)

HAllo wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich einen bmx onlineshop wo es bmx (natürlich marken bikes)  und zubehör von billig bis teuer gibt.
Und dann würde ich noch gern wissen was man normaler weise noch alle zusammen bauen muss wenn es geliefert wird.


Danke


----------



## Stirni (8. September 2009)

www.parano-garage.de

anleitung zum zusammenbau auf der seite + kriegst nochmal nen blatt,wenne das rad da bestellst und es bei dir ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vollepullebmx (9. September 2009)

Bicycle Moto Cross Mailorder
www.bmxer.de


----------



## Hertener (9. September 2009)

GS Bikeshop


----------



## qam (9. September 2009)

www.bikestation-bs.de


----------



## Flatpro (9. September 2009)

http://www.peoples-store.de//


----------



## actiontommy (9. September 2009)

Entschuldigung mal noch ne frage
HAb schon den thread mit den anfÃ¤nger bikes durchgelesen aber kÃ¶nnt ihr mir(wart ja auch mal anfÃ¤nger) vll ein gewisse marke oder vll sogar ein bike empfehlen also ich wÃ¼rde so 400â¬ ausgeben ich weis ist nicht viel aber muss fÃ¼r anfang reichen


Danke
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EIn Eis in der KUgel bitte


----------



## qam (9. September 2009)

Besorg dir noch 90 â¬ von Mama, Papa, Oma oder Opa, eventuelle auch von der groÃen Schwester oder dem groÃen Bruder und kauf dir z.B. das: http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=10072


----------



## actiontommy (9. September 2009)

ich hab auch schon ein bisschen geschaut also ich poste mal wär nett wenn jemand sein senf dazu gibt
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=11930
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=4880
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=4886

Danke
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EIne Waffel im Becher bitte


----------



## actiontommy (10. September 2009)

Wär nett wenn mir jemand sagt welche davon von Preisleistung und so gut sind danke


----------



## qam (10. September 2009)

Das da: http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=10072
Ich würde wirklich lieber sparen oder etwas Geld pumpen, es lohnt sich.

Zu deinen Bikes:
Soweit ich das sehe haben die alle garkein und nur teilweise CroMo-Rahmen (zu Gabel und Kurbel gibts ja keine näheren Infos), nicht so dolle und von Double Wall liest man da auch nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (10. September 2009)

Das Addict lohnt sich wirklich. Ist zwar noch gut n Hunderter teurer, aber hat dafür auch solide Komponenten, die man wahrscheinlich so schnell nicht tauschen muss.


----------



## actiontommy (10. September 2009)

NAja ich will erstmal n ganz solides anfÃ¤nger bike
nicht das ich dann in einem jahr kein bock mehr hab dann stehehn 490â¬ daheim rum
ich wÃ¼rde wirklcih lieber ein fÃ¼r 300-390â¬ nehmen ich brauch jetz nicht so ein hammer teil eben fÃ¼r einsteiger


----------



## qam (10. September 2009)

Und wenn du in ein paar Monaten dastehst und dir dein Rad nicht mehr reicht? Dann kaufst du dir ein neues für 600+ oder musst massig Teile austausche. Und dann? Es ist deine Entscheidung, wir wollen dir nur helfen, es hat sich wohl schon so manch einer in den Arsch gebissen, weil er sich ein billiges Bike gekauft hat... Mach wie du denkst.


----------



## actiontommy (10. September 2009)

NE ich hör auf euch aber gibts nicht auch ein ganz solides in der preis klasse die ich vorgeschlagen habe ist euch da irgendwas bekannt also ich hab ja von wetherpeople irgend eins ma was gehört


----------



## qam (10. September 2009)

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=5087

Ich glaube, das hier ist nicht schlecht, vllt kann noch jemand seinen Senf dazu geben?
Außerdem steht dort Dirt-Geometrie und die Kettenstreben z.B. sehen auch recht lang aus, finde ich, da kann ich mich aber auch irren, weiß nicht in wie fern das jetzt wirklich dörtig ist! ^^

http://www.khebikes.com/cms/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=689&Itemid=75#


----------



## holmar (10. September 2009)

bei dem shopbild hätte ich auf die perspektive getippt, aber das bild auf der khe seite sieht wirklich so aus als ob die kettenstrebe ne ganz amtliche länge hätte. wäre mir glaub ich zu lang. aber es steht ja auch dirtexpertenrad drunter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (10. September 2009)

Hat halt eigentlich was man so möchte und für 400 Euronen, aber naja, Geometrie ist wichtig, wenn man sich da nicht drauf wohl fühlt ists nicht gut...


----------



## actiontommy (10. September 2009)

jaja nur hab ich gar keine erfahrung bin noch nicht oft auf so nem ding drauf gesessen
vll. hilfts euch was wenn ich euch sag das ich eher so street fahren will aber ich glaube für den preis tuts auch n allrounder

HAb da noch eins
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=4879
weis nicht also rahmen ist aus chromo


----------



## qam (10. September 2009)

Top- & Downtube CroMo 4130

Bedeutet, dass Top und Downtube aus CroMo sind, Rest allerdings nicht.


----------



## actiontommy (10. September 2009)

Und eurer MEWinugn anch sollte alles chromo sein oder natürlich auser pedale


----------



## holmar (10. September 2009)

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=3478
das könnte war für dich sein

ja sollte. wobei der gewichtsaspekt zweitrangig ist. die stabilitär ist bei cromo einfach um längen besser


----------



## actiontommy (10. September 2009)

holmar das vo dir gepostete bike ist echt der hammer danke 
wenn jemand was anderes denkt 
sagt es 


Danke

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=5023
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=5017

BEI DEM UNTEREN WEIS ICH NICHT OB DAS 100%
 CROMO IST


----------



## holmar (11. September 2009)

das untere ist nur zur hälfte aus cromo. und wenn du die 50 für das obere drauflegen willst, bekommst du meiner meinung nach bessere räder. fit und kink hatte da noch ein paar ganz ansehnliche


----------



## Maddes_W (11. September 2009)

Für 450 bekommste das 2009 Addict bei bikestation.

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=4623
+
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=632&products_id=5301


TADAAAA!


----------



## actiontommy (11. September 2009)

naJA also mir gefällt das von holmar am besten ist echt der hammer
von der größe müsste ja auch alles passen ich bin 170cm und dann kauf ich mir dazu halt noch 2 paar billige pegs für den anfang
naja jetz gehts ans sparenxD
das angebote steht ja bestimmt noch länger wenn nicht gibts ja überrall das bike


ICh danke euch


----------



## holmar (11. September 2009)

achtung tipps zum geldsparen: kauf erstmal ein paar pegs, ich kenn kaum jemanden der an beiden seiten welche fährt. ich hab meine wenn überhaupt nur auf der rechten seite weil ich "mit links" nicht grinden kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## actiontommy (11. September 2009)

K danke

KAnn gschlossen werden


----------



## actiontommy (11. September 2009)

Oh sry hab doch noich ne frage
1. was brauch ich da für größe also durchmesser vorne und hinten ich seh hier keine angaben
2. gibt es so packs wo das 1 vorne und 1 hinten dabei ist?
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=3478
danke
und von Zoll seh ich auch nichts bitte helft mir


----------



## holmar (11. September 2009)

ich würd den jungs einfach mal ne email schicken und fragen. und falls du da bestellen willst wissen die bescheid und helfen dir mit sicherheit. die braunschweiger sind bei leibe keine unmenschen


----------



## RISE (11. September 2009)

Ich glaub, wenn du beim Shop deiner Wahl ein Komplettrad kaufst, sind in den meisten Fällen Pegs dabei und falls nicht, würd ich höflich fragen, ob sie dir für ein passendes Paar n guten Preis machen.


----------



## actiontommy (11. September 2009)

Ja jetz noch zu der andern frage wisst ihr wie viel zoll die räder haben ich seh da nichts


----------



## holmar (11. September 2009)

ich schätze mal ganz optimistisch auf 20"


----------



## Stirni (11. September 2009)

20

man munkelt.


----------



## actiontommy (11. September 2009)

OK danke leutz 
nett von euch


----------



## RISE (11. September 2009)

Ja, so ca. Frag mal lieber nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (11. September 2009)

erster!


----------



## Stirni (11. September 2009)

actiontommy schrieb:


> OK danke leutz
> nett von euch



kein problem,aber schick besser nochmal ne email an bikestation,so wie rise sagt...wir sind uns nicht sicher.


----------



## holmar (11. September 2009)

irgendwas entgleitet gerade mal wieder...


----------



## lennarth (11. September 2009)

scheiss doch drauf.


----------



## qam (11. September 2009)

lEnNy hats mal wieder kurz und knapp auf den Punkt gebracht!


----------



## actiontommy (11. September 2009)

HBa rad einen schönen threat von euch gelesen
da sagte rise wenn man so 189 ist sollte man einen 8" lenker nehmen
nun bin ich niemal s so groß
170 falls jemand intressiert
und auf dem bike das ich gute finde(oben schon 100 gepostet) steht drann 8" lenker
ist das schon gut für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (11. September 2009)

Große Lenker ab 8" sind unabhängig der Größe immergut, es sei denn man ist 12 und sieht noch aus wie ein Fruchtzwerg.
Nee ehrlich, sind sehr angenehm zu fahren.


----------



## holmar (11. September 2009)

eben. hör nicht auf rise, der hat sich sowieso hochgeschlafen!


----------



## actiontommy (11. September 2009)

Also ich nehms mal als es passt ok danke



Grüß an lennylizard


----------

